# Getting work from brokers/realtors



## sfpres (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone! I am new to the forum and wondered if someone can give some advice on getting work from realtors. We are a small company based in East Tennessee. We have been doing preservation work for the past 2 years...and are learning more and more every day! We are trying to gravitate away from the field service companies and hopefully contract with some realtors. What do you say when approaching them for work? 

Just trying to get some good guidance. We really want to make this business grow and get somewhere


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

sfpres said:


> Hello Everyone! I am new to the forum and wondered if someone can give some advice on getting work from realtors. We are a small company based in East Tennessee. We have been doing preservation work for the past 2 years...and are learning more and more every day! We are trying to gravitate away from the field service companies and hopefully contract with some realtors. What do you say when approaching them for work?
> 
> Just trying to get some good guidance. We really want to make this business grow and get somewhere


Put on good walking shoes and start knockING on those doors.............Never give up!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I say HECK NO!

Why work for a realtor?

They are super picky and they don't pay well.

I would ten times rather go after homeowner in the private sector money flows quicker and the pay is better.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are doing work for nationals or regionals now, then you should have information to the broker who will be listing the house. Make sure to create some face time with them and contact them via phone and email regading the work your doing on their properties. Weed out the middle men and grow your contacts.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Put on good walking shoes and start knockING on those doors.............Never give up!!!





Yup, face time and more face time. 


It'll take time to work your way into this too.
Lots of patience.


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Face time is a bonus the more you talk to them and they see your work the more it helps. Also creating a pamphlet about your company, leave business cards and flyers at every reo you do also helps. You really want to create a buzz about your business and let them know you exist.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I'll work for realtors over nationals ANY DAY! Little to no photos and payment in 2-3 weeks VS hundreds of pictures and payment in 6 weeks plus. No brainer!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, and NO discount!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Good if you get a good realtor. my worst paying customer was a realtor. Half of my invoices were never submitted. The other half were but he deposited the money into his account and didn't pay me. Had to set up a payment plan on that half and had to track down the asset management company on the rest and send them photos. All in all about six months to get my $4-5k


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Good if you get a good realtor. my worst paying customer was a realtor. Half of my invoices were never submitted. The other half were but he deposited the money into his account and didn't pay me. Had to set up a payment plan on that half and had to track down the asset management company on the rest and send them photos. All in all about six months to get my $4-5k



I live in small town America so i don't have this issue as no realtor wants a bad reputation. If i did have any issues, i would contact the local board of realtors showing them all my paperwork. Things get straighten out REALLY quick when the realtors license is at stake. Communication is key as well. I am in contact with ALL my realtors at LEAST once a week. Currently this totals over 20 realtors and the few minutes on the phone ='s THOUSANDS in business. Go text at 5AM yesterday with an address, lockbox code and instructions to wint house & sprinklers. Realtor was on his way to Eastern Montana to go Elk hunting for a week and will have no cell signal. He knows that the property WILL be taken care of........


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Good if you get a good realtor. my worst paying customer was a realtor. Half of my invoices were never submitted. The other half were but he deposited the money into his account and didn't pay me. Had to set up a payment plan on that half and had to track down the asset management company on the rest and send them photos. All in all about six months to get my $4-5k



It's usually either that or....the realtor has A.) their own "contracting" buisiness B.) a family member that has their own contracting business

The hole double dipping thing straight pisses me off. Especially seeing some of the crap work I have seen over the years.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We send out statements monthly. Helps keep everyone on top of things.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I think this is VERY area specific. I could see getting screwed in larger metropolitan areas but out here in the stick we all work together. Mtforeclosure and myself probably know half the the people doing P&P in the western part of the state. (at least the ones working direct for a national) I myself have set up people working direct with nationals and realtors in 1/3rd of the state. We all converse amongst ourselves on at least a weekly basis. we also work close with the realtors and call many of them before we do any remote traveling as a lot of the time we can save them a trip to put up a sign or pull a lockbox Ect and they can do the same thing for us when they travel. I have averaged around 75,000 miles a year which is typical where i live. Most realtors are about the same. You scratch my back, i'll scratch yours!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I just don't get it?

What am I missing?

Realtors are picky they mess with your money, and they are always late.

I would just assume work for homeowners and get retail price. We don't work for realtors period.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I just don't get it?
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> ...



In nearly 4 years i have NEVER been screwed by a realtor. Must be something in the water in Indiana.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> In nearly 4 years i have NEVER been screwed by a realtor. Must be something in the water in Indiana.......


They are certainly difficult here. In Illinois as well.

We had a really bad experience doing Freddie Mac work and a few jobs for realtors. That really isn't my issue though they are PICKY and you can only polish some of these turds so much.

I enjoy a good quality job but with me you are either going to get high quality and high price or you will get low quality and low price. You can pick.

They want high quality and low price and most realtors like most contractors don't know real quality when they see it.

We specialized in triple pane windows, Metal shingles, Isonene Insulation, Composite Siding, the best products we could use before the economy went soft.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The farther east you go of the big river the more some folks tend to have bad attitudes. 

I think we've talked about it before. And when you get to the coast and head north the 'tudes really get bad.

I have no doubt that not every one is that way, but it seems like a lot do. 
The reason stereotypes become stereotypes is they are grounded in at least some truth.

Must be the realtors get an extra bad dose of it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have not had a case of getting shorted on our invoices to realtors.
The photo requirements are always less than a national. If there is an issue we take care of it between ourselves. We do a lot of small jobs on a 24 hour turn around for our regular brokers. They remember this and has lead to bigger jobs and leads. I fought tooth and nail over a bid with a national last week. I would not do a 40 square tear off and resheet and make $175 after they got their cut. I just got the bid approved thru the broker direct with the lender for 40% more, and they were thrilled. Once the realtor trusts us, they tend to get near sighted when they do their final walk thrus.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Most of the brokers we deal with are veterans in the foreclosed property market and they have an established reputation. They won't risk that taking my check to the boat over the weekend.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Once the realtor trusts us, they tend to get near sighted when they do their final walk thrus.



Amen to that! We have had a few "new" realtors here we have had to "train" but they usually learn quick.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Most of the brokers we deal with are veterans in the foreclosed property market and they have an established reputation. They won't risk that taking my check to the boat over the weekend.



X2..............


----------

